# Minecraft pe help



## Tuckortum (Oct 22, 2012)

Ok once more I meant cheats for the game. I already bought it. I want to have an inventory editor.


----------



## Tuckortum (Oct 22, 2012)

Kinda like infinite money or flying.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

There are no cheats in the moblie edition of Minecraft.

You can select creative mode and flying will be enabled.


----------

